# You can't beat the price.



## Coaster Brake (May 4, 2015)

An older gentleman dropped by the shop the other day, saying he had brought some things for me.
I guess it's finally getting around that I'm into this stuff... 





He said he had one more motor that he hadn't found yet, which would make sense, as there is two of everything else. This stuff is rusted pretty severely, but I did manage to disassemble it mostly.
I'm gonna let it all soak in evaporust for a few days and then see what is salvageable.
The carb seems to be in decent shape at least, It's a tillotson ms93E, which is a simplex carb I believe. It looks to be about the right size for the motormaster though...
Either way, I won't complain. you can never have too many whizzer motors.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 4, 2015)

big grin


----------



## 50sville (May 16, 2015)

If you are referring to the Roadmaster Motormaster there are a couple guys that have them or had them....one is $toyman on eBay...his email is toyman@kc.rr.com He has had several and sold one at Davenport a few years back. Big Collector and all around nice guy!


----------

